# Spy Platoon Goggles w/ Smith Vantage Helmet?



## Ballaholyk84 (Dec 31, 2012)

Helmet is here and is bar none the most comfortable helmet I have ever put on. Goggles should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Works fine with variant and vantage medium. No gaps.


----------



## Ballaholyk84 (Dec 31, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> Works fine with variant and vantage medium. No gaps.


Exactly what I was looking for! Thanks for the help. Medium Vantage here so itll be all good then. :thumbsup:


----------

